# Usar dos memorias RAM de diferentes marcas.



## Meta (Sep 5, 2012)

Hola:






He comprado una palca base ASRock G41C-CS.

Luego me dio por cambiar de DDR2 a DDR3, no pueden estar las dos juntas. La marca de la RAM es ADATA, 4GB a 1333Mhz por 22€. Ahora vi otro módulo por 19€ KingSton 4GB a 1333 MHz, las características parece la misma.
*
¿Hay algún problema en usar la marca ADATA y KINGSTOM en la misma placa base?*

Bajo  mi punto de vista me da que no, por si acaso pregunto si alguien se ha  llevado el chasco y da problemas de algún tipo aunque sea pequeño y poco  molesto.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2012)

Yo no he tenido problemas con memorias de distinta marca , mientras sean de las mismas caracteristicas y no tengan fallas


----------



## Meta (Sep 5, 2012)

Gracias por el consejo.


----------



## tiago (Sep 5, 2012)

No es la marca, son las caracteristicas de cada memoria.

Asrock es una derivada de Asus, y te puedo asegurar que son placas muy quisquillosas y muy exigentes con sus periféricos. Generalmente ésta marca ofrece ciertas sugerencias, ó mejor dicho, exigencias, para los componentes que se le han de adaptar, exigencias, en que la mayoria de fabricantes de placas base son mucho mas permisivos.

Estas placas (Asus) tienen fama de fallar más que una "escopeta de feria", lo que ocurre es que el usuario o técnico que las ha montado no ha leido ó no ha sabido interpretar las especificaciones que exige el fabricante para los periféricos que se le puedan incorporar.

Si la placa detecta que las memorias no poseen el mismo número de chips, o no soportan la misma latencia, es fácil que la Mother dé errores ó ni siquiera arranque. No digo que necesariamente tenga que ser por eso, pero esas placas pueden llegar a ésos extremos. Todo ello no es ni mas ni menos que para poder ofrecer unas características de funcionamiento en consonancia a la calidad (y precio), de éste producto. En mi época era la marca más cara y mas deseada, pero la mas dificil de "Echar a andar".

Eso sí, bien configurada es un cohete.

Comento todo ésto porque en la época que montaba ordenadores en cierta franquicia de informática, las Asus eran una "Disciplina" aparte, me imagino que AsRock, al ser una derivada, seguirá conservándola.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Sep 5, 2012)

Hola:

Se que debo cambiar de pines para que me acepte DDR3 y lo he hecho, por ahroa me funciona muy bien.

Antes tenía GigaByte, parece que es superior a ASrock, que a Asus no se.

Como curiosidad. ¿Qué marca son buenas hoy en día?

Hace diez años eran las Asus y QDI.

Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## tiago (Sep 5, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Se que debo cambiar de pines para que me acepte DDR3 y lo he hecho, por ahroa me funciona muy bien.



  ¿Como no os dais cuenta de esas cosas?  ...  Bueno a mi me ha passdo también...

Saludos.


----------



## morta (Sep 5, 2012)

hola Meta,  con respecto a las memorias no deberias tener problemas con distintas marcas e incluso si son de distinta velocidad, la mas lenta debes colocarla en el primer banco asi se configura la velocidad tomando la mas lenta como parámetro.
Con el tema marcas es cuestión de opinion, hace un tiempo tuve placas madres Albatron que en Argentina no son muy conocidas y me reconocieron 3 años de garatia con dos placas distintas y me las cambiaron, despues tuve una asus durante muchisimos años y muy conforme y ahora una gigabyte por una cuestion de espacio nada mas.


----------



## djwash (Sep 5, 2012)

En cuanto a las marcas buenas estan Gigabyte y Asus en primer lugar, ofrecen estabilidad y buenos modelos desde lo mas básico a precios relativamente buenos, otras marcas en los modelos basicos dejan mucho que desear y no son mucho mas baratas, como AsRock, Biostar...

Hay casos puntuales en los que por alguna razón vienen diseñadas para fallar terriblemente como las MSI 970 con sus pobres fases, mala distribucion de componentes en algunas AsRock, y otras, hay que analizar cada modelo por separado, en fin las que mas se ajustan a precio calidad son Asus y Gigabyte, la primera ofreciendo ventajas en modelos economicos y la segunda en modelos mas caros.

Hay que mencionar tambien que AsRock a pesar de tener los pesimos N68 aun en venta, tiene modelos muy buenos en alta gama.


----------



## Meta (Sep 5, 2012)

ASRock no lo conozco mucho y no sabía que era deribado de ASUS. ME han comentado amigos que ASRock es buen, mientras poensaba que era una porquería, como coataba 50€, me daba igual. El PC lo quiero para escapar. Cuando encuentre empleo en el futuro y bien entrando ya con Windows 8 que chupa más recursos, compraré un buen equipo. Lo del Windows 8 hay que ver si realmente lo usaré, por ahora me han contado que no vale la pena. En mi caso no me deja instalarlo porque el procesador no es compatible, uso Q6600 de 64 bits 8MHzde caché y a 1066 Mhz de bus a 2.400 GHz del procesador.

Gracias por la información.


----------



## djwash (Sep 5, 2012)

Me arriesgo a decir que W7 es el sustituto de XP hoy por hoy, asique tiene para rato entre nosotros...

No necesariamente son malas, por el precio aqui por lo menos no conviene, porque no se justifica el ahorrar unos pocos pesos bajando tanto la calidad comparada con modelos basicos de otras marcas.

Te durará siempre que la cuides bien, o un poco mas de lo normal, bien ventilada y limpia, y no tan cerca de su TDP max...


----------

